# Hardware Problem



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

N Spectrum 2-8-0. Main Rod supposed to attach to a (microscopic) pin on the inside of the crosshead. Prolly gonna sit until someone brings out a new attachment nut...

Did not make my day.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one like that!! A 4-8-4...old old Bachmann. Never have figured what to use to reattach it. It's a display unit, good side showing.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can get brass stock just measure the diameter. Hammer on the ends and try not to seize it up.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Need to fire up the electron microscope to check it out 😆 The other side looks like the pin is just bradded over to retain it. But it must have a clip or washer to retain it, like you say. Requires removing all the gear from that side. In N, it's fairly finicky for us old guys.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

By some MIRACLE I spotted this retainer on the floor under the workbench. I am going to save it for a day when I have all my wits about me.








I was not even hunting for it, just got lucky😃😃😃


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now you can clearly see why I don't do N-scale!  O-gauge stuff has small enough parts for me.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I hear ya, grj!! They just look so attractive at the hobby shop 🤣 (not gonna say "cute")


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

cid said:


> By some MIRACLE I spotted this retainer on the floor under the workbench. I am going to save it for a day when I have all my wits about me.
> View attachment 542224
> 
> I was not even hunting for it, just got lucky😃😃😃


cid;

Wits are important certainly, but have your Optivisor about you too! Once found, you don't want to lose that thing again. The photos & file below show how this old guy handles tiny N-scale parts.

Good Luck with your repair;

Traction Fan


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, Traction Fan! Hey, your Tips do not mention the panty-hose-on-the vacuum-cleaner method... Well, maybe you covered it elsewhere😅 I guess, better to not drop anything in the first place...


----------

